# Bogut sixth in defensive player voting



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

> Bucks center Andrew Bogut placed sixth in the defensive player of the year voting announced by the league on Monday.
> 
> Orlando Magic center Dwight Howard won the honor in a runaway, picking up 114 first-place votes and 585 total points in voting by 120 media members. It was Howard's third straight defensive player of the year honor.
> 
> ...


http://www.jsonline.com/blogs/sports/120171694.html

Honestly thought he should be a bit higher.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Quite Frankly said:


> http://www.jsonline.com/blogs/sports/120171694.html
> 
> Honestly thought he should be a bit higher.


Probably would have been higher if the team had been better, and if he missed fewer games.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

I think the missed games hurt. We were great on defense this year, in fact even better than last year's D, but the offense...well you know all about our offense.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Guy leads the league in Blocks.. probably high on the list of charges drawn yet he finishes 6th in dpoy.. and with chandler being ahead of him that pretty much assures Bogut wont make first or second team all defense.. could only happen to a Buck (but you guys are right.. we win more games and this isnt an issue)


----------

